# activar rele con transistor



## SeRjFoRiUs (Ene 30, 2007)

Pues a ver lo que quiero hacer es mediante transistores activar un rele de 12V con una señal de audio de la salida de un discman o mp3 que funcionaria a pila, gracias por adelantado y saludos


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 30, 2007)

Pues seri algo asi, considerando quenecesitas realizar posiblemente una maplificacion para la señal de audio y que logre polarizar el transistor, sin la ressitencia la amplificaion necesaria será menor...


----------



## SeRjFoRiUs (Ene 31, 2007)

de cuanto habria que poner la resistencia? y gracias   , el transistor seria pnp?


----------



## zidaemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Mehor ponle una configuracion Darlington, por que la salida de audio es muy pequeña. Es mas, algo debrayado pero eficiente, un Amplificador Operacional.


----------



## Trinquete (Feb 6, 2007)

Hola SeRjFoRiUs:
Nó se te olvide el detalle ,de poner un diodo en paralelo con el relé,para proteger al transistor de la fuerza contraelectromotril que produciria el relé al desconectarse;la resistencia variaría dependiendo del transistor que utilices.
Un saludo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 6, 2007)

el diodo al reves ojo


----------



## SeRjFoRiUs (Feb 8, 2007)

por ahora lo tengo diseñado asi como lo veis

http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/6185/esquemacl7.png
Click para ampliar


----------

